# 1:18 scale collectors



## 108buzz (Aug 4, 2010)

21st Century
ULTIMATE SOLDIER XD 1/18 P-38 LIGHTNING PUDGY 1:18 Scale
$500

Blue Box Toys Elite Force
F4U Daisy June 1:18 Scale
$70

21st Century 1:18 Scale
TBM Avenger Flight 19
$120 

GERMAN BF-109G-6 MESSERSCHMITT FIGHTER – SEEMANN
$180


BBI ELITE FORCE 1:18 Scale
German aircraft, Franz "Nawratil" Schiess "Black 1" Sicily 1943 version 
$75

ULTIMATE SOILDER 1:18
MESSERSCHMITT ME-109 - 1st ISSUE 
$100

Ultimate Soldier 1:18 Scale
GERMAN BF-109G-6 MESSERSCHMITT FIGHTER - JG11-HAUPTMANN ANTON HACKL 
$140

Ultimate Soldier 
German Messerschmitt Me-262A-1a Fighter, ""Yellow 7"" 1:18 Scale 
$120

LT. GEORGE WELCH'S "WHITE 160" P-40B TOMAHAWK - PEARL HARBOR
$75

2ND LT. KEN TAYLOR'S "WHITE 316" P-40B TOMAHAWK - PEARL HARBOR 
$85

ULTIMATE SOLDIER XD 
BRITISH NKK SPITFIRE BBI MIB! 1/18 Scale 
$180

ULTIMATE SOLDIER XD 
FW-190 FOCKE WULF -14 JUTTA 1/18 Scale 
$175

Mitsubishi A6M Zero WWII Japanese Fighter NIB 1:18 Scale
$100

BBI 
P-51D Mustang “KILLER” 1:18 Scale 
$70.00


----------

